# Sony 32CX420 Or Samsung LA32D580K4R



## rahulyo (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello friends ...

I want to buy a 32" TV . Max budget 35K .I Sort out 2 LCD TVs 

1. Flipkart: Sony 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32CX420 IN5: Television

2.Flipkart: Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D580K4R: Television

So pls suggest me which one to buy ? 

Any other suggestions welcome .

Any help guys ?


----------



## tineshsg (Oct 30, 2011)

Samsung LA32D580K4R

great picture quality and plays most video(HD) files flawlessly 

don't go with sony because their services charges are very high(after warranty)


----------



## rahulyo (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanx for ur suggestion . But i already Booked sony bcoz no one replied. N thr is extended 2 yr warranty on Sony Bravia series .


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 31, 2011)

a good decision in case you also want to play console games on it in future (samsung has input lag issues) !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

Yesterday, I went to reliance digital, and I must say most of the Sony TV's had better crispy picture than Samsung, especially >=40inch. But both are very good, you wont regret.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 1, 2011)

@ dashing.sujay :- Ya i also feel the difference thr4 i took sony . 

@GhorMaanas :-Ya i will buy a console in future 

Another question :- 

I have cable tv connection . Is cable tv is good on this tv ? My cable waala said u need to install / join DEN set-top box for better picture quality + u get 150 channals on this DEN box.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

He is right, normal cable doesn't provides good quality, max 480p I think. But I would suggest you to get an *HD DTH* connection, preferably Tata SKy+, or Airtel.

PS- Bada hai to behtar hai


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 1, 2011)

i also second sujay. HD DTH would be a very good option. whats DEN by the way ?

a small summary of HD DTH providers :

1. airtel - one of the best HD PQ ! though a bit low on sound.

2. tata sky - good PQ with high sound.

3. videocon - arguably has the best HD channel packages currently. worth a look !

4. dish tv - sorry, no idea.

also, if you can spare some more money, one option is getting the HD DTH with PVR/DVR (its an in-built recorder in the STB unit itself, through which you can record/pause live tv, etc). for eg, tata sky+ HD comes with a PVR in-built.

P.S. - though your parents at first might be little apprehensive in getting an HD DTH, but when they will see those channels playing on your TV, they will thank themselves for getting it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

*DEN*-


> DEN Networks Limited is India’s leading cable TV distribution company reaching an estimated 11 million households across key states and cities of India. DEN serves the majority of cable TV households in states like Delhi, Uttar Pradesh and Karnataka and has a significant presence in important cities in Maharashtra (including Mumbai), Gujarat, Rajasthan, Haryana and Kerala. DEN also has a 50-50 joint venture with News Corporation’s Star TV group called Star DEN...



DEN

To be very frank I have never experienced HD DTHs. But I'm using Tata sky from 5 yrs, and it has got excellent service, although its costly a bit, but truly worth it. Its remote is most powerful I have ever seen. Apart from that heard good reviews about Airtel. 

PS- I too recommended PVR (recording + live/pause), thats why Tata sky*+*


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 1, 2011)

I got Airtel HD DTH .Recharge it with 1750 so get 2 months economy sports pack free . But in this pack No english movies channals . Monthly pack - 220+tax

N in cable all channals included only in 150 rs per month . 

Viewing distance - 7-10 ft . 

Wht to do guys ? very confused .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

Even Tata sky is costly. I pay around 240 for super saver pack + 45/mnth for colors+123 etc lifestyle pack. Total costs around 290. But I recharge annual pack, so for cost of 10 months, 12 moths of viewing. Cable is obviously 100 rs cheaper than DTH's. BTW you mentioned 150,  the rate for *DEN* or normal cable? Your viewing dist sounds fine. Get a HD pack.

*PS*- For more info on viewing distances and its other aspects, see this *Chart: 1080P Does Matter - CarltonBale.com*


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 1, 2011)

rahulyo said:


> I got Airtel HD DTH .Recharge it with 1750 so get 2 months economy sports pack free . But in this pack No english movies channals . Monthly pack - 220+tax
> 
> N in cable all channals included only in 150 rs per month .
> 
> ...



Totally depends on your budget. Using cable you will miss out HD channels.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 1, 2011)

Update :- 

Just got my TV ( 10.15 PM) . N tomorrw i will activate my Free Airtel HD connection


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2011)

congrats ! post the pics too in the relevant section.


----------



## tineshsg (Nov 2, 2011)

congrats


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

Congos Rahul , pics


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanx  guys. One problem it cant play Dual audio files like samsung .


----------



## tineshsg (Nov 3, 2011)

Sony says to recall 1.6 mln LCD TVs globally
source

Sony mulling pulling out of LCD JV with Samsung

source


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

^^That was for some specific models. I don't remember them though.


----------

